# Plants will not grow! Please help.



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Need parameters....Ferts, lights, pH, GH, temp. Co2....


----------



## rodman918 (Nov 18, 2013)

The Trigger said:


> Need parameters....Ferts, lights, pH, GH, temp. Co2....


WOW! Thanks for the rapid reply!
This is a 72 gallon bow front tank with a 4 U shaped bulb Experience Power Compact light. The Root Tabs are made by API and I used 5 tabs. I am not sure of the pH but I will have it checked tomorrow. The temp is 78 and I don't not have any Co2.


----------



## rodman918 (Nov 18, 2013)

The bulbs are Smartpaq model #2035 65W


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

rodman918 said:


> The bulbs are Smartpaq model #2035 65W


What's the kelvin rating on them? Are they plant bulbs rated between 5000 to 7000k?


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Never mind just looked it up. That's a marine reef bulb half 10000k and half actinc. That can cause problems. It's pretty much useless for a planted tank. You need a different bulb to grow even those plants. And make sure the rhizome for that Java fern isn't buried in the substrate. Roots have to be in the water column for those


----------



## rodman918 (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn dude! I have been beating my head against the wall trying to figure this out. I will replace the bulbs. Sometimes it is to easy to overlook the obvious things. Bowing out feeling like an idiot!!!!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That generation of PC bulb lights didn't have very good reflectors, if they had any at all. So, I suspect you have very low light, probably too low to grow any of those plants. Can you take a photo of the bulb side of the light, or provide a link with a photo?


----------



## rodman918 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> That generation of PC bulb lights didn't have very good reflectors, if they had any at all. So, I suspect you have very low light, probably too low to grow any of those plants. Can you take a photo of the bulb side of the light, or provide a link with a photo?


 Hello Hoppy and thank you for the reply.

Here is a picture of the bulb side of the light. Do you think I need to upgrade my lighting to or just the bulbs?


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

vals and java ferns look planted too deep.


----------



## rodman918 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hoppy What do you think about the light? replace the whole light or just replace the bulbs? I would replace just the bulbs but they are pretty expensive. Don't want to just replace the bulbs if the light isn't good enough.


----------



## Mr.Bill (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like it has a good reflector, So I would just look for new bulb in the 6500k range. But would weigh the final cost of a new light with LED lighting or the need to repace the expensive ones you have every year or so.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I would not call 4 65 watt bulb's of near any kelvin low light.
Root tab's sold commercially are in my expierience,largely iron, and some trace.
Plant's are prolly starving for macro nutrient's.(Nitrogen,phosphorous,pottasium)
African cichlid's are not very plant friendly, and could also be hurting effort's to grow plant's by nibbling at new shoot's trying to form.
Might consider reducing bulb's to two,, on for no more than eight hour's a day,and purchase dry fertilizer's Macro -micro nutrient's and add a pinch or two once a week one day after water change.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

The Trigger said:


> Never mind just looked it up. That's a marine reef bulb half 10000k and half actinc. That can cause problems. It's pretty much useless for a planted tank. You need a different bulb to grow even those plants. And make sure the rhizome for that Java fern isn't buried in the substrate. Roots have to be in the water column for those


 
I use the same exact bulb's and grow plant's just fine.
Kelvin rating is more about what look's good to you/me.
Plant's will grow under near any lighting.(except black light's):icon_smil


----------



## rodman918 (Nov 18, 2013)

roadmaster said:


> I use the same exact bulb's and grow plant's just fine.
> Kelvin rating is more about what look's good to you/me.
> Plant's will grow under near any lighting.(except black light's):icon_smil


Roadmaster, You use this exact same bulb and grow plants just fine? so maybe it is ferts that I need? that is great news for me! do you have a recommendation of a brand or type to use? sorry about all the newbie questions. Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

rodman918 said:


> Hoppy What do you think about the light? replace the whole light or just replace the bulbs? I would replace just the bulbs but they are pretty expensive. Don't want to just replace the bulbs if the light isn't good enough.


The reflector looks like it is better than I have seen for that type of light. So, I doubt that you have too little light. I'm not sure what the problem is. Only as a last resort would I try replacing the light. Replacing the bulbs isn't likely to make a big difference, unless the bulbs are over a couple of years old.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

rodman918 said:


> Roadmaster, You use this exact same bulb and grow plants just fine? so maybe it is ferts that I need? that is great news for me! do you have a recommendation of a brand or type to use? sorry about all the newbie questions. Thanks again for the replies!


I buy dry fertilizer's KNO3,KH2PO4,K2SO4, and CSM+B for micro nurtient's from Greenleafaquarium.com or aquariumfertilizer.com.
Is way cheaper than purchasing some commercial liquid fertilizer's which by weight,,are largely water.
I add a little of these dry fertz each week ,one day after water change.
I looked up Estimative index dosing for my size tank,and add daily amount that those running high tech tank's use but I only dose once a week in my low tech NON CO2 tank's.
Sometimes,,I only dose every two week's.
Plant's seem to do well with this routine.


----------

